# [Risolto] "emerge lives" installazione incompleta

## gieffe

tento di installare lives col comando

```
# emerge lives
```

ed ecco l'output: http://rafb.net/p/ZYwyxg83.html

sembra che il comando non termini, l'output si ferma a

```
...

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/work/LiVES-0.9.1/po'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/work/LiVES-0.9.1/po'

    adding files from /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered/

```

e non va più avanti...

con htop vedo il processo, c'è ancora e non occupa cpu...

con ctrl+c stoppo e mi esce

```
Exiting on signal 2
```

naturalmente lives non è installato...

ho ridato il comando parecchie volte, lasciando il terminale aperto anche un paio d'ore, ma non ne vuole sapere di terminare correttamente...

cosa può essere? :\Last edited by gieffe on Fri May 16, 2008 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gieffe

up!

dopo un paio di emerge --sync, la situazione è sempre la stessa...

proprio nessuna idea in proposito? :<

----------

## k01

hai cancellato eventuali file temporanei in /var/tmp e /tmp?

----------

## gieffe

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> hai cancellato eventuali file temporanei in /var/tmp e /tmp?

 

sì, ho provato proprio ora, il problema rimane...

ho verificato, e la cartella: /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered/

riferita all'istruzione in cui si blocca, non esiste...

ho provato ad entrare nella cartella e a compilare a mano, l'errore è durante il make install

dalla dir posso lanciare lives (solo da root però... :< ), quindi sembra essere compilato correttamente...

spero nell'aiuto di qualche esperto... :>Last edited by gieffe on Wed May 14, 2008 9:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered/

 mi puzza un poco, sia per itroppi slash che che il percorso in se stesso. Verifica innanzitutto che la dir esiste e contiene qualcosa.

Prova con ebuiild vattelappesca unpack , vai nella dir /var/tmp/portage/vattelappesca/work/nonsocosa, cerchi la riga incriminata e togli gli slash di troppo dai makefile manulamente, lanci ebuild vattelappesca compile e se funziona apri un bug dettagliato, di norma cose del genere i devel le risolvono in fretta.

// è tollerato ma /// mi sembra di no, per antica eredità, c'era un'ottima ragione ma ora mi sfugge.

edit: nel frattempo hai risposto, cerca sempre nel makefile se c'è qualche percorso simile, possibile che sia in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered/ o qualcosa del genere che vengono messi i file e poi il make cerca di prenderli da un'altra parte.

----------

## gieffe

forse è meglio che posto un pezzo più significativo dell'ouput:

```
...

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/work/LiVES-0.9.1/po'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/work/LiVES-0.9.1'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/work/LiVES-0.9.1'

rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin/lives

ln -s /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin/lives-exe /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin/lives

cp -f smogrify /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin && chmod +x /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin/smogrify

cp -f midistart /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin && chmod +x /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin/midistart

cp -f midistop /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin && chmod +x /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin/midistop

cp -f autolives.pl /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin && chmod +x /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin/autolives.pl

cp -f build-lives-rfx-plugin /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin && chmod +x /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin/build-lives-rfx-plugin

cp -f build-lives-rfx-plugin-multi /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin && chmod +x /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin/build-lives-rfx-plugin-multi

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin/build-lives-rfx-plugin-multi builtin /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/bin

Deleting scripted plugins from /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered/

Building all in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/enhance.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//enhance': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/colorize.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//colorize': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/rotate.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//rotate': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/charcoal.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//charcoal': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/deinterlace.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//deinterlace': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/resize.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//resize': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/contrast.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//contrast': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/randomzoom.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//randomzoom': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/emboss.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//emboss': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/jumble.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//jumble': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/shrink_expand.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//shrink_expand': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/negate.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//negate': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/wave.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//wave': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/dream.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//dream': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/edge_detect.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//edge_detect': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/transition_splice.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//transition_splice': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/shift_vertical.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//shift_vertical': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/blur.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//blur': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/spin.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//spin': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/despekle.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//despeckle': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/swirl.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//swirl': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/blank_frames.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//blank_frames': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/flip.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//flip': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/cycle.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//cycle': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/transition_fade.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//transition_fade': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/monochrome.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//monochrome': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/trim_frames.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//trim_border': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/shift_horizontal.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//shift_horizontal': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/flop.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//flop': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/colour_filter.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//colour_filter': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/normalize.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//normalize': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/solarize.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//solarize': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/spread.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//spread': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/transition_bwthresh.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//transition_bwthresh': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/frame_calculator.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//frame_calculator': No such file or directory

building /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/RFXscripts/tunnel.script 

chmod: cannot access `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered//tunnel': No such file or directory

./po/update_with_plugins.sh install lives /usr /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image/

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/work/LiVES-0.9.1/po'

make lives.pot-update

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/work/LiVES-0.9.1/po'

sed -e '/^#/d' remove-potcdate.sin > t-remove-potcdate.sed

mv t-remove-potcdate.sed remove-potcdate.sed

/usr/bin/xgettext --default-domain=lives --directory=.. \

     --add-comments=TRANSLATORS: --keyword=_ --keyword=N_ \

     --files-from=./POTFILES.in \

     --copyright-holder='salsaman@xs4all.n' \

     --msgid-bugs-address=''

/usr/bin/xgettext: warning: The option --msgid-bugs-address was not specified.

                            If you are using a `Makevars' file, please specify

                            the MSGID_BUGS_ADDRESS variable there; otherwise please

                            specify an --msgid-bugs-address command line option.

test ! -f lives.po || { \

     if test -f ./lives.pot; then \

       sed -f remove-potcdate.sed < ./lives.pot > lives.1po && \

       sed -f remove-potcdate.sed < lives.po > lives.2po && \

       if cmp lives.1po lives.2po >/dev/null 2>&1; then \

         rm -f lives.1po lives.2po lives.po; \

       else \

         rm -f lives.1po lives.2po ./lives.pot && \

         mv lives.po ./lives.pot; \

       fi; \

     else \

       mv lives.po ./lives.pot; \

     fi; \

   }

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/work/LiVES-0.9.1/po'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/work/LiVES-0.9.1/po'

    adding files from /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image///usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered/

```

all'inizio del codice postato c'è un rm, un ln e qualche cp che hanno come argomento un path con 3 / e non sembrano dare errori...

poi falliscono parecchi chmod, e lì i file secondo me hanno il nome sbagliato! per esempio il primo chmod viene fatto su /var/tmp/portage/media-video/lives-0.9.1/image/usr/share/lives/plugins/effects/rendered/enhance e dà errore perchè il file enhance non esiste, ma esiste il file enhance.script

lo stesso per gli altri chmod, i file specificati non esistono ma esistono i corrispondenti file *.script

potrebbe essere che i chmod debbano essere fatti sui file *.script ???

poi si ferma alla fine e la directory rendered non esiste...

ora provo a spulciare il makefile per vedere se scopro i file che cerca in rendered...

----------

## gieffe

dato che non so come funziona il makefile e a guardarlo così sembra molto complicato... ho scaricato dal sito di lives i sorgenti e l'ho compilato!

sono anche avanti di qualche versione...

----------

## Peach

 *gieffe wrote:*   

> dato che non so come funziona il makefile e a guardarlo così sembra molto complicato... ho scaricato dal sito di lives i sorgenti e l'ho compilato!
> 
> sono anche avanti di qualche versione...

 

riporta il bug

https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=lives

e vedi se c'è qualche ebuild nuovo, e se non c'è - se hai tempo e voglia - scrivi la nuova versione  :Wink: 

----------

## gieffe

stavo per riportare il bug, dopo aver letto la documentazione.

ho ri-lanciato l'emerge per ricreare l'errore e... l'ha installato correttamente! o.O

ho la vaga impressione che portage mi stia prendendo per i fondelli... -.-"

----------

## Peach

 *gieffe wrote:*   

> stavo per riportare il bug, dopo aver letto la documentazione.
> 
> ho ri-lanciato l'emerge per ricreare l'errore e... l'ha installato correttamente! o.O
> 
> ho la vaga impressione che portage mi stia prendendo per i fondelli... -.-"

 

boh, edita il primo post e aggiungi un [Risolto] al titolo

meglio così...  :Very Happy: 

----------

